# Sapphire 5850 Extreme Crossfire VS GTX 560 TI/HD6950 1GB



## naraku (May 2, 2011)

Hello guys! I am almost done with my PC but due to really tight budget, i am down with these 3 cards. Which one do you think is the best choice?
My system specs are as follows:
i7 2600k
8gb ripjaw 1600 9-9-9-24
Asus p8p67 PRO
850W NZXT Hale90 
Corsair h60
Cooler Master Storm Enforcer


----------



## wolf (May 3, 2011)

well the thing is the 5850 Extreme is FANTASTIC value but it is on a REALLY budget PCB, which means limited overclocking and potentially lifespan if you're a hardcore gamer.

the 560Ti and 6950 are much newer and better products which offer somewhat better features and easily better overclock-ability. the 5850 is still a powerfull GPU but the situation is that is is dated and Sapphire is trying their best to flog them off as cheap as possible.

on  a personal note I'd take the 560Ti being a big fan of nvidia, but realistically the 6950 is the more powerful card, especially if you can afford to spring for a 2gb model.


----------



## Rowsol (May 3, 2011)

The 5850 is the best by far for price/performance and even with the less than optimal crossfire scaling of the 5 series cards it's still the best.  You will pay a little of a premium but I would spring for dual gtx 570's.

Just noticed really tight budget, lol.  Just get whatever you can afford pretty much.  Hard to go wrong with any card in the $150-300 price range.


----------



## naraku (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I want to ask though which would be the best for performance? The 5850 Extreme Crossfired or GTX 560 TI or 6950 1gb?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 3, 2011)

naraku said:


> Thanks for the replies. I want to ask though which would be the best for performance? The 5850 Extreme Crossfired or GTX 560 TI or 6950 1gb?



Crossfired 5850 of course..... but at a cost.


----------



## naraku (May 3, 2011)

I think 2 5850 extreme is almost the same price with a single 560 ti or hd 6950 1gb.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 3, 2011)

naraku said:


> I think 2 5850 extreme is almost the same price with a single 560 ti or hd 6950 1gb.



I suppose it depends where you are, I can get a 1GB 6950 for a fair bit cheaper than 2 5850 extreme's.


----------

